# Radclyffe (Lower) School, oldham - December 2008



## CHEWY (Dec 7, 2008)

The school was originally called Chadderton Grammar school but was renamed Mid Chadderton Comprehensive after grammar schools were abolished in 1975. Early in 1976, the school pupils voted on a change of name, as the name Mid Chadderton was disliked by the then serving headmistress, Miss Myatt. The name "Radclyffe" was taken from a local land owning family in the 19th century and, at one time, had owned the land that the schools stood upon.

The Upper School site has recently undergone a structural change. A £40M school was built to accommodate Lower and Upper school students. All students have moved into the new school, which contains Interactive Whiteboards in every classroom, An Astroturf, Outdoor Classrooms and a covered street. The old Upper School building has been demolished and will soon be the schools new fields. The building has now been declared unsafe and is due to be demolished.



*The Pics*
















































































































​


----------



## madonmurphy (Dec 9, 2008)

I grew up a couple of miles from here and my neice was a pupil until a couple of years ago. I always wanted to go to this school as I loved the building. Its sad to see it end like this.


----------

